# Time Attack at Brands Hatch



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Went to the Time Attack event at Brands Hatch yesterday, thought I would share a few shots.


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

Excellent photos, I was there aswell mate, ive just got into photography so heres a couple of mine. Im using a canon powershot a720is


----------



## wegieboy (Apr 2, 2009)

Mmnnnn THE GOBSTOPPER! What a motor.










Anyone seen the youtube vid of this:


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice pics mate,

I love Ollie Clarkes car and the other Roger Clarke prepped cars, Ollie is an amazing driver!!

When ever i go to an even and see them guys there i head for them straight away the level of atention in there prep and the cleanliness of the cars is just out of this world, hoping to pop down and see there workshops at Leicestershire some time.


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

http://www.rogerclarkmotorsport.co.uk/video_player.asp


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

The Roger Clark car is in a different league to others in terms of it's quality of preperation. I have a bias towards the EVOs, but have to say that the Clark car is by far the nicest, and does it shift. It just seems so well prepared and balanced.
You could see the carbon front discs glowing under bracking too.

I saw the car up close last year and have to say I was immensly impressed at the standard of build.

It is great to see all these cars run and the noises they make...

Chris


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Just watched the video again, that is excellent.

I love the way the car slides, especially the one at Brands where it flicks from side to side:thumb:

Chris.


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

it was amazing to see all the cars on sunday, for me though, this is my personal favorite


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice shot, being chased by the Rayland Sierra.

Chris.


----------



## AF detailer (Jun 3, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice panning shots there mate. You've got that sorted! 

That imprezza vid is stunning. I like my bikes, but I'm impressed with that.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank you. Many years of practise:thumb:

Was using a shutter speed of 160th, to get the blurring of the wheels and background.

Chris.


----------

